# 12 Volt Outlet



## jbjaw21 (Oct 27, 2005)

I own an Outback 5th wheel. I am very frustrated with Keystone. I have contacted Keystone regarding a 12 volt outlet. We do not have one in our coach. I have called them twice and both times they asked why I would need one. I explained to them that you need one while dry camping. They didn't seem to understand what that meant. Anyway, they said that my year (2004 FRLS) did not come with one. I have never heard of a coach not having a 12 Volt outlet. I am wondering if anyone with an Outback 5th wheel (2004) has a outlet on their coach.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

There is only one in our 31 foot trailer, above the tv ledge in the front bedroom.

The first time I put something in there I ended up cracking the plug of the device to pieces trying to get it out because the crap they used was too small for any normal 12V plug. I had to unscrew the plug plate and... well, it was a pain let's just say.

Then I bought a 12V splitter and shoved it up in there with intentions of leaving it forever to prevent that problem.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 12 vdc outlet is not very useful as installed by Keystone. I use mine only for charging the cell phone or the portable DVD player. It is only #12 wire so can not carry too much current. I am surprised that you do not have one as the TV signal booster is normally powered at the 12 vdc outlet.

I ran my own 12 vdc wiring into the trailer to an 700 watt inverter with #6 wire and use that to run AC loads or I can clip on to the wires for a 12 vdc outlet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jennifer,

We have two in ours. You are welcome to one if you want it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a 12V plug by the tv stand as well...Like BoaterDan said, I tried to plug my cell phone in to recharge it and barely got the plug in, got no juice (who knows why, probably was too tight to get it to connect) and then I was barely able to pull the plug out...piece of junk if you ask me







We will eventually put a new one in so right now I just our truck to recharge small items like phones and cameras. We also got a 700 watt inverter for the television, dvd player and awning lights, just clipped it to the batteries and ran an extension cord while dry camping.

Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jennifer, ours is not a 5'er and even we have several : 1 at the floor by the couch, 1 by each of the 2 doors, and 1 in the bathroom. Guess Gilligan went a little crazy, huh?

btw, have only used 2 of them:
Couch: for auto. dog waterer 
Back door: for awning lights

and haven't had any problem with power supply or getting the plug in or out


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly all of us having one or not using ours is not helping Jennifer







I am curious if anyone else has the same year and model trailer and do they have one or not?

Its an 04 so I doubt Keystone at this point will care if it was not installed. You can purchase a cig lighter for 12 V. and install it yourself. Determining where 12 V exists is what you need to do. Maybe someone with the same trailer model can help with the location of 12V wires. Could you run a fused connection from the battery to where you need it?

John


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Yes you can run a fused wire straight from the battery That would probably be the best so you dont over load the factory wires.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Jennifer, ours is not a 5'er and even we have several : 1 at the floor by the couch, 1 by each of the 2 doors, and 1 in the bathroom.
> [snapback]124712[/snapback]​


No way...four 12-volt outlets? The locations you list are where we have 120 (household) outlets. You must have 120 outlets in those locations as well?

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Unfortunatly all of us having one or not using ours is not helping Jennifer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops!







John you're right...I was trying to tell Jennifer what we did in the meantime without a 12v plug and got a bit off track...

Dawn


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

jbjaw21 said:


> I own an Outback 5th wheel. I am very frustrated with Keystone. I have contacted Keystone regarding a 12 volt outlet. We do not have one in our coach. I have called them twice and both times they asked why I would need one. I explained to them that you need one while dry camping. They didn't seem to understand what that meant. Anyway, they said that my year (2004 FRLS) did not come with one. I have never heard of a coach not having a 12 Volt outlet. I am wondering if anyone with an Outback 5th wheel (2004) has a outlet on their coach.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer
> ...


Don't feel bad, Jennifer. Our Excel doesn't have one, either. One example of why it's needed - if you move an XL or Sirius from TV to trailer, a second vehicle kit would be more useful than a house-type kit - but you need that 12 V outlet.

Slug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Our 12 volt outlet is really tight also. I just use it to charge our cell phones. You do have to be carefull when removing the charging plug.


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

My 5th wheel has one in the bedroom that had too much voltage drop. This voltage drop barely let me charge my lap top using, a 400 watt converter







.

Solution:

I installed a 12 volt outlet in the entertainment shelf area just above the water heater. To minimize voltage drop I wired this outlet directly to the battery using a battery cable and 8 gage wire. The battery cable is about 8 feet long and connects directly to a 40 amp thermal circuit breaker located in the storage locker (basement) close to the water heater. From there I used the 8 gage wire to connect to an outlet purchased at a local automotive parts store.

With the outlet located where it is I can run my LCD TV, DVD Player and HD Tuner from the converter







. A future addition will be to put a 12V outlet near the basement hatch for outdoor use.


----------

